# At what age can our puppies start swimming in the lake?



## dezymond (May 3, 2012)

If the lake allows dog he should be able to. I'm sure you're not the only one with the idea of having your dog swim in the lake, so I'd make sure he has all his shots before doing that kind of activity.


----------



## MrsKuhn (Aug 22, 2013)

I would say whenever he is confident and wants to as long as he has had all his shots  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Heather C. (Sep 25, 2013)

Once our dog had her 3rd set of shots for parvo/distemper, out vet and breeder said she was free to go in whatever water. She's been in lakes and rivers. No swimming yet (mostly because its so cold here none of us want to get in and encourage her) but she will go up to her neck and fetch sticks happily and the water is freezing--for example, she was wading in our creek today and we have 8 inches of snow that just fell, that fur must really be warm! She's 4.5 months.

Heather


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Jordan was swimming in a lake at 14 weeks. But I was very careful with her.


----------

